# Man shot in head sneezes out bullet



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I think there have been stories like this before - but it's really weird.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41026427/ns/world_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kind of a new twist to the expression "blow your nose"

I'll bet he still got charged for the hospital visit even though he fixed himself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard of shooting off your mouth, but never your nose.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm guessing you fallow OMGfacts on twitter Johnny? Lol


----------

